# Dovetail fixture for my Tormach mill



## 09kevin (Jun 5, 2012)

This is the dovetail fixture I made for my Tormach 4th axis, It works better than I had hoped 




Kevin


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 5, 2012)

nice construction and finish


----------

